# Best fish for a container pond?



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Be prepared to bring them in when winter comes around.

Paradise fish is the only one that can handle the cool weather. Guppies will work. Try other cold water fish like cherry barbs, white cloud or native minnows/shiners.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I put in 16 Cherry Barbs 3M to 1F and 4 Zipper loaches.

I do have a heater and filter running. I started mine this year in May. All plants are in clay pots. Some sit on red bricks to raise the height There is 1" of play sand on the bottom to protect the plastic sheet liner.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

The pond (yes, the whole thing) will be brought inside once it gets cool, and will have a proper heater and filter then. I'd give them a filter at least outside, but there's no outlets on the outside of my apartment building. I'm not quite as worried about the cooler weather as much as the warm weather.

But my LFS rarely has cherry barbs, as much as I like them (never paradise fish), any other options? Or if I do go with paradise fish, how many can I have?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

white clouds are always an excellent option, being able to take the heat and the cold
plus, I just like their looks
Paradise fish I think you could only keep one male with a couple of females, but I may be wrong


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

if you feed more conservatively, guppies will pretty much regulate their own population on their own. (i.e, they'll eat their young, reproduce less).

edit: or you could get something that probably won't breed. ^+1 White clouds won't breed in my tank...


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

White clouds are nice, but since I want the guppies, I would like a larger fish instead of more smaller ones. So a pair or a trio of paradise fish would work? cool


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

This will be outdoors for several months and we get bugs pretty thickly, so feeding won't be entirely in my control. I could do feedings in addition to that though.


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> Be prepared to bring them in when winter comes around.
> 
> Paradise fish is the only one that can handle the cool weather. Guppies will work. Try other cold water fish like cherry barbs, white cloud or native minnows/shiners.



mistergreen, 
are you sure cherry barb can withstand winter? They are native of Sri Lanka. Would be awesome if they can withstand Kentucky/Ohio winter!


----------



## VivaDaWolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Where do you get this solar powered pump if I may mind asking?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

keithy said:


> mistergreen,
> are you sure cherry barb can withstand winter? They are native of Sri Lanka. Would be awesome if they can withstand Kentucky/Ohio winter!


No, take them in during the winter. The only aquarium fish that can take the winter are goldfish and dojo loach.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

VivaDaWolf said:


> Where do you get this solar powered pump if I may mind asking?


I've been hunting the wild Amazon and bay of E. If you don't mind buying from China, you might be able to get one for less than $20 + shipping. I've got a cheap one on the way, but the parents are willing to splurge for a more expensive unit, which are often in the $50-100. I'll see how well the cheap one works before I get the more expensive one.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

mistergreen said:


> No, take them in during the winter. The only aquarium fish that can take the winter are goldfish and dojo loach.


It'd be great if something could survive outside, but even land plants can have issues with the -20 winters here (Eastern WA). The poor pond would be a solid block of ice! Dojo loaches do look pretty sweet though, hmmm...


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

Rather than go for the standard fare of fishes, I would go to the c.a.r.e.s list find a good livebearer and keep those in the container. How about a nice goodeid? Keep the container on casters, so you can move it inside or about if needed. You can buy casters and pre cut wood circles from home depot for cheap.


----------



## ykh (Jul 21, 2006)

dogfish,

nice garden you have there. Did you have issue with raccoons? I used to put several nice gold fish in my container ponds and the freakin' raccoons ate them all. Now I'm hesitate to put fish in my lotus container.



DogFish said:


> I put in 16 Cherry Barbs 3M to 1F and 4 Zippet loaches.
> 
> I do have a heater and filter running. I started mine this year in May. All plants are in clay pots. Some sit on red bricks to raise the height There is 1" of play sand on the bottom to protect the plastic sheet liner.


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> No, take them in during the winter. The only aquarium fish that can take the winter are goldfish and dojo loach.


Oh, I was so hoping that cherry barbs can make it so I would be able to setup something like this outside my apartment. Maybe I would have to wait until I get my own place before I attempt something like this.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

snafu said:


> Rather than go for the standard fare of fishes, I would go to the c.a.r.e.s list find a good livebearer and keep those in the container. How about a nice goodeid? Keep the container on casters, so you can move it inside or about if needed. You can buy casters and pre cut wood circles from home depot for cheap.


Anything to be able to move it easily sounds good, although I'm in a college town, can order pizza and have a couple for friends, LOL. 

I do like livebearers, but I think that slot in the food chain could be filled by the guppies (already have some, they need a bigger home), although, that does get me thinking, maybe some Het. Formosa or a single florida flagfish.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

ykh said:


> dogfish,
> 
> nice garden you have there. Did you have issue with raccoons? I used to put several nice gold fish in my container ponds and the freakin' raccoons ate them all. Now I'm hesitate to put fish in my lotus container.



Thank you.

So far no raccoon problems, maybe because the cherry barbs are so small and always swim deeper? Maybe because I'm across the street from a small lake? Or, maybe they respect my dogs?

Maybe consider putting some shrimp in your Lotus container?


----------



## ykh (Jul 21, 2006)

It has to be your dogs I don't have dogs. The shrimps can't eat the mosquito larvaes. That's the only reason I want to put in some fish. I think I will try white clouds or cherry barbs, depends which one is on sale



DogFish said:


> Thank you.
> 
> So far no raccoon problems, maybe because the cherry barbs are so small and always swim deeper? Maybe because I'm across the street from a small lake? Or, maybe they respect my dogs?
> 
> Maybe consider putting some shrimp in your Lotus container?


----------

